# kawasaki 650 carb technician



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

can anyone reccomend a shop, i have a 650 kawasaki that needs the carbs rebuilt, cleaned etc, i am looking for someone who has great knowledge of them and understands how to correct a lean condition, 
i hope to find someone on the north side of houston to huntsville?
does anyone have a guy?

thanks


----------



## sand storm (Mar 15, 2012)

*been there done that*

I feel your pain. I live in deep South Texas and have been thru this a few times. Most Kawasaki dealers in your area can fix it or know of someone that can. Most issues with these carbs have been rich issues and carbs gumming up not so much lean issues. These dual throat carbs are finicky since they share the same choke mechanism and that is where a lot of the problems lie......Since I have started use Startron fuel/ethanol stabilizer all my carb problems have gone away. My local Kawasaki dealer has done a decent job so far.......try yours. Wish you were closer......have you fixed up quick.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

thanks, my hesitation with a dealer is because i have read on kawasaki forms aboutmodifying the carb or installing shims under the jets, typically a dealer will only install or rebuild to factory specs, do you know what they did to fix yours? and i have used startron in everything for at least 3 years, very aware of the ethanol issues.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*Steves*

Might be to far from you but Steves in Katy is pretty good and when I was looking I had several people recommend him. 
He did an excellent job on my carbs in my old Brute Force 281 644-1040


----------



## sand storm (Mar 15, 2012)

*been there done that*

My carbs were cleaned( the most important issue here) and had OEM jets installed, gaskets etc. Also replaced fuel bowl floats(plastic... will fail after 5 years or so) fuel filter and replaced choke cable too. Runs and idles perfectly and hauls butt!


----------



## 4Rodsfishing (Oct 27, 2009)

If you live around Alvin area call Chris Knippers 8329848523. He works on a lot of Kawasaki ATV and other brands. He's a good mechanic and his prices are really fair.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

thanks for the ideas, i took it to berts in spring, they drilled the pilot jets 1 step larger and reassembled, it idles with out the choke in now, havnt been able to take a trail test yet, i hope it is cured,


----------

